# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne usteriana

## kirana1



----------


## ranmasatome

Oh... i like these... they are prrrrty...i mean pretty..haha..

----------


## kirana1

ranmasatome

i agree with you, i olso like this plan, i have this plant 2 years ago but rightnow propagate only 10 young plant

----------


## ragn4rok

Hi Nico, does it grow more than 100cm like @Evergreen in your tanks? Mine always dead, what the parameter for this plant to survive and multiply? Thanks..

----------


## kirana1

jeff,

mine about 60 cm but its depend on the lighting, if you put the plant in high light it will not so long and the leaf will be redis but if in low light it will be long and the leaf color is green

i put in my tank 100 X 100 X 200 cm with a temp +/- 25 degree.

its a little bit difficult to cultivate the plant compare to the others

nico

nb. jeff this plant i got from bandung avergreen

----------


## Goondoo

> jeff,
> 
> mine about 60 cm but its depend on the lighting, if you put the plant in high light it will not so long and the leaf will be redis but if in low light it will be long and the leaf color is green
> 
> i put in my tank 100 X 100 X 200 cm with a temp +/- 25 degree.
> 
> its a little bit difficult to cultivate the plant compare to the others
> 
> nico
> ...


Wow!
3ft height tank, no wonder you say its hard to cultivate.... haha...

----------


## kirana1

Goondoo,

this is my 100 X 100 X 300 cm

that why you see in the left that so yellowis because the crypto need more light

its full stainless steel with 19 mm tempered glass

nico

----------


## Goondoo

> Goondoo,
> 
> this is my 100 X 100 X 300 cm
> 
> that why you see in the left that so yellowis because the crypto need more light
> 
> its full stainless steel with 19 mm tempered glass
> 
> nico


AWESOME is the word for it!
I would have house a pair of Arowanas if I would ever have that kind of luxury :Exasperated:

----------


## kirana1

today i have take same picture, which more better compare with the previous

----------


## andrewtyr

lovely, I love those bullation. I also have them, not a common plant in lfs.

----------

